# Help with SBF...only boots to stock recovery, even after wipe!



## ninjabeaver (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey guys after I had the battery problem yesterday, I got a new battery today and of course the phone wouldnt boot. I was able to get into the bootloader and I did several SBF's 2.3.34....everything flashes ok and rsd reboots the phone. as it boots from the M logo it goes to stock recovery every time.
THings I have done:
1 Battery pull and reboot
2 reboot
3 wipe data factory reset and reboot
4 wipe data and cache and reboot
5 tried doing the above with it plugged in and not
Now I am kinda stuck I did three sbf's the first one was an older sbf and that gave me errors on the bootloader screen. The last one I did seems to work ok, just boots into recovery everytime.


----------



## zbjones (Sep 23, 2011)

I am by no means an expert but I will offer what I have learned. I have NEVER had much success using RSD Lite for sbf'ing my phone. I run Win XP and it is just a pain to get RSD to work right....endless retries, etc.

Have you tried an sbf with the bootable Linux CD? That has never failed me, not once. I've sbf'd probably 20 times with the CD and everytime it's smooth as silk.

You should find a link to it somewhere on Rootzwiki. If not try the KDS1 website, I know you can get it there. It's and ISO file that you simply burn to a CD (make it bootable though).

Best of luck, hope that helps you at least get back on track.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjabeaver (Aug 20, 2011)

zbjones said:


> I am by no means an expert but I will offer what I have learned. I have NEVER had much success using RSD Lite for sbf'ing my phone. I run Win XP and it is just a pain to get RSD to work right....endless retries, etc.
> 
> Have you tried an sbf with the bootable Linux CD? That has never failed me, not once. I've sbf'd probably 20 times with the CD and everytime it's smooth as silk.
> 
> ...


going downstairs to burn it right now...I kept it on my desktop in case I needed it again....took droidx to the store they they were like DURRRR I dun know whats wrong....so I called to activate an old phone and the lady talked to supervisor and got permission to early upgrade me...but only phones avail were the rezound, bionic, tbolt...damn it no rzr or gnex


----------



## ninjabeaver (Aug 20, 2011)

ninjabeaver said:


> going downstairs to burn it right now...I kept it on my desktop in case I needed it again....took droidx to the store they they were like DURRRR I dun know whats wrong....so I called to activate an old phone and the lady talked to supervisor and got permission to early upgrade me...but only phones avail were the rezound, bionic, tbolt...damn it no rzr or gnex


So did the linux way again and it looked good...but same thing booted to stock recovery, did battery pull and data and cache wipe still goes to stock recovery


----------



## zbjones (Sep 23, 2011)

ninjabeaver said:


> So did the linux way again and it looked good...but same thing booted to stock recovery, did battery pull and data and cache wipe still goes to stock recovery


Hhmmm well that about covers my level of expertise LOL. Sorry don't mean to make lite of your situation. Nice of them to offer upgrade but the selection could be better. My brother has a bionic and it's ok. I've never played with a tbolt.

I am mysyself considering calling Verizon but for other reasons. I dropped my phone, of all days on Christmas morning at church. Now I have a straight line of dead pixels or something on my screen. I have the insurance coverage, so I can turn it in under that. But I am do for an upgrade in May and I want to make sure an insurance claim doesn't mess that up, since I'm sure their will be some new phone I'll eventually want to replace my awesome DX with.

If I can think of, or see anything like your issue on another forum, I will come back and post it for you. Best of luck with it, I'd be frustrated as hell by now!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Is there a reason your trying to SBF in to Froyo rather than GB? When it boots does it ever bootloop rather than going in to stock recovery? If you have been using the same SBF file each time you try I would also recommend re-downloading and checking the md5 before flashing. Just get the links from the pinned SBF topic on the top of this page. I have always used RSDLite with SBF files and never had any issues, besides some driver stuff when I first got it set up (freaking Win 7). Also keep in mind the Linux method doesn't update your radio with the flash, its really recommended if RSDLite isn't working, but it appears that its working fine (you didn't report any errors with RSD) so there's likely something else going on.

Also, I could be wrong but if you are hard-up on flashing back to Froyo I would recommend rolling back your RSD to an earlier version if your on the latest. I've heard of intermittent problems with Froyo on the latest RSD. When I do GB flashes I always use the latest, and back when I was using Froyo flashes I was on an earlier version, and again never had any issues.

Finally, these assumptions are that you've SBF'd before on that PC. If not, I highly recommend you go up to the pinned SBF topic and make sure all the correct drivers and everything are installed. For a long time the first time I SBF'd my computer and RSD would recognize the device, but when I went to flash it would bootloop each time. I updated to a different Moto driver set and its worked flawlessly since.

Lastly, what were you coming from when trying to SBF? Was it GB or Froyo? Make sure the process is SBF -> Bootloop -> Battery Pull -> Factory Recovery -> Wipe Data/Cache -> Reboot. I would also recommend copy-pasta the files from the SDCard to the computer and then put them back on if you are able to get it to boot up, to make sure nothing on the SD is conflicting with it. Personally when I used to SBF the Froyo files it would never bootloop if it was Froyo to Froyo and I would actually get the RSD Lite Success thing. Ever since I've been on GB though I've always had to do the Bootloop -> Battery Pull -> Factory Reset -> Wipe Data/Cache steps.


----------

